# Any "bucketlist" races to do?



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

Mine the epic series, in particular the Cape.
La ruta
Gigante de Piedra
Maybe a titan Desert :madman:


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Iditarod Trail Invitational, both distances.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Marj


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Chupacabras 100


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*Nice*



ddoh said:


> Chupacabras 100


The new lap format is better if you don't know the route. I believe all marathons will end with the same format. Easier to manage and challenging enough.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow, that's a BUcket List I was just watching some of it, similar to the Barkley marathon, were even the crazy don't go hahaha


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

BC Bike Race this year, in the 100+ team category.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

The youngster category, I love it.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

moab63 said:


> Wow, that's a BUcket List I was just watching some of it, similar to the Barkley marathon, were even the crazy don't go hahaha


I've got two buddies who've done multiple Barkleys. One of them won it one year I think. They are truly stupid effers.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Wilderness 101


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

Hly Sht, thats crazy and aweseme, I love endurance stuff but Barkleys are another level.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I used to have friends do this one when it was still called Montezuma's Revenge.

The Mountains Revenge


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Four years ago I whipped myself into possibly the best shape of my life and thought to myself, I should do the Arrowhead 135 while I can. I think it was even freakishly warm that year and I should have done it. Maybe.


----------



## Unapomer (Oct 27, 2008)

Coaster Brake Challenge............Coaster Brake Challenge


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Breck Epic. Probably next year though, since all races are at risk now.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

honkinunit said:


> Breck Epic. Probably next year though, since all races are at risk now.


I've been thinking of this one too. I've had several friends participate the past few years.

I raced in the Breck 100 a few years ago on a 3-man team. It would be fun to give it a shot as a solo rider.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Night race at Bristol


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

That hurts just looking at it, I done 100 miles in about 11 hrs, but no with that much climbing.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

Now this is one I never heard off, I was reading the equipment(bike) section pretty minimal could be a fun and crazy thing to do.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

That's a cool one a friend did it two years ago I think, he is planning on going back. But as of late he became a trail runner and pretty good one(podiums) 30+ cat


----------



## BeerCan (Aug 29, 2006)

k2rider1964 said:


> Night race at Bristol


plus 1 million on that.

My bucket is oramm. I dnf'd twice on that course so I need to get there and finish. I've done harder rides, just have bad luck there.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Correr con los toros


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Dirty Kanza


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

matt4x4 said:


> Correr con los toros


Sir you won, hurry up because is gona be cancelled in the near future:thumbsup:


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Well you didn't say bucket endurance races, so I'll add a couple bucket list races from my list.
TransAlp Enduro
TransBC Enduro


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Not a race per se, but a contest non the less.

La Tomatina


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

KRob said:


> Well you didn't say bucket endurance races, so I'll add a couple bucket list races from my list.
> TransAlp Enduro
> TransBC Enduro


I guess that would make more sense, but I'm not sure if you can change the thread header. By the way cool races. As we all know, any ride is a race, if more than one is involved.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

BC bike race!


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

KRob said:


> Well you didn't say bucket endurance races, so I'll add a couple bucket list races from my list.
> TransAlp Enduro
> TransBC Enduro


Ok, I already had BC Bike Race on my bucket list, but now I may have to add TransBC Enduro as well...it looks awesome!


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

2sharp7 said:


> BC bike race!


Yes! I was signed up to ride it this year. Hopefully will get to do it next year.


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

I've done the Wilderness 101 twice, the last time 5 years ago. Thinking of doing it again. Also thinking of doing the Rothrock Grit.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

La Ruta and breck epic and Colorado Trail (ideally the race if they age grade it)


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

NYrr496 said:


> Four years ago I whipped myself into possibly the best shape of my life and thought to myself, I should do the Arrowhead 135 while I can. I think it was even freakishly warm that year and I should have done it. Maybe.


Arrowhead 135 also. My real probably "pipedream" is Colorado Trail Race. Trying to get my no cartilage left ankle strong enough to be able to handle all the HAB. Going to try some sections next summer and see how that goes.


----------



## VT1trakr (May 9, 2012)

The Vermont 50, I keep saying I'll train for it...


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

joeduda said:


> Arrowhead 135 also. My real probably "pipedream" is Colorado Trail Race. Trying to get my no cartilage left ankle strong enough to be able to handle all the HAB. Going to try some sections next summer and see how that goes.


as long as i have the bike to lean on, HAB goes OK.

i feel like i need these more *on* the bike -- to keep from inadvertently blowing out of the pedals when my ankles do their magic collapsing tricks...


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

moab63 said:


> The new lap format is better if you don't know the route. I believe all marathons will end with the same format. Easier to manage and challenging enough.


Sorry to differ, but "lap" and "bucket list" are and should always be mutually exclusive.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

mikesee said:


> as long as i have the bike to lean on, HAB goes OK.
> 
> i feel like i need these more *on* the bike -- to keep from inadvertently blowing out of the pedals when my ankles do their magic collapsing tricks...


Good to know, I thought you had similar issues. Luckily I don't seem to have problems on the bike and its only my left ankle. It's the lack of rotation and walking up steep inclines that bother me the most. Thanks for the insight, I appreciate it.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I've just gotten back into riding after about 20 years and I've just learned about the Pisgah Stage Race. I used to ride and race at Pisgah in the 80's and early 90's and I'd love to get back into shape (and upgrade my equipment) and give it a shot in the next year or so.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

mackdhagen said:


> La Ruta and breck epic and Colorado Trail (ideally the race if they age grade it)


La ruta is a race, that I'm honestly intimidated by. I'll be doing la Leyenda del Dorado this August, which looks pretty tough as well.


----------

